# When To Press Shiraz?



## Tim F (28/3/10)

Evening all,

Spent the day picking, destemming and crushing 350kg of beautiful Shiraz. Primary is starting tomorrow but I'm wondering how long to leave it on the skins. I found one reference online that I should press it as soon as it reaches 5 degrees brix/plato, but no real reason why. Any ideas or experience?
Cheers!


----------



## MHB (29/3/10)

Probably when you have the colour you want, also depends on how long you plan to vintage the wine, sooner for wine you will drink young later if its got long legs.

What was the Beaume at the start and hows your acid content?
MHB


----------



## Effect (29/3/10)

since when has AHB become wine makers central?

Don't get me wrong, this is a great thing and I applaud it. I just hope that it grows and gets its own forum subcategory...where I can lurk and dream of making my own.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## stoutdrinker (29/3/10)

Acid content is very important and quite simple to measure and adjust prior to adding yeast.

Leave on skins until primary fermentation has stopped, then press the grapes to collect free running and pressed juice This should then undergo secondary or malo-lactic fermentation before storing in a barrel or stainless container with some oak chips added.

Have fun,

Cheers,

Stout


----------



## pokolbinguy (29/3/10)

It really depends on what you are trying to achieve as MHB mentioned.

Pressing before alcoholic fermentation will reduce the skin derived characters (colour, phenolics, tannins etc) that you will gain from the skins...but then again you can get some of these out quicker and press earlier if you are more harsh on the cap and press harder.

There is no right and wrong answers, its just a matter of style.

If you want maximum colour, flavour etc let if ferment to zero baume/brix (which ever you are measuring in) and then press it off ready for MLF and barrel/oak maturation.

Good luck.


----------



## Muggus (29/3/10)

At the winery at TAFE, we generally try and press off our reds when they're almost finished primary ferment.
Coincidently enough, we pressed off a Shriaz from Young today. We pitched the yeast last Wednesday, and is down to 1 Baume from 14.

But like the above folk mentioned, this is not essential, it's dependant on the colour and tannin you want to extract from the skins. If you're wanting a bigger wine or arn't happy with the colour as far as tannins go, it's probably best to leave it on the skins a few days longer, or add enzymes to help with colour extractation and tannin if need be. 

There's a huge number of options at this point really. Even the pressure you press at is a very personal thing, and then you can take into consideration going straight into barrel or tank, with your malo bugs. Depends on your equipment too. 

Out of interest, what kind of press are you using?


----------



## Tim F (29/3/10)

Thanks for the replies guys,

TBH I don't have the TA written down here but the pH was 3.6 and gravity 1.112 (just using my brewing hydrometer) which = 26.5 Brix/14.7 Baume. For the main batch we were planning on not leaving on it the skins for too long to get something we can drink sooner rather than later, so I will just stick to that plan and rely on sampling over the next few days to figure out when to press it, prob close to when primary is finished. Just had a moment of doubt after googling too much 

Our presser is a huge one that is in the extended Italian family (not my side) and does the rounds every season. I'll take a pic next time if you like though! I think that sentence ran on a bit, just been sampling last years merlot which I have to say is just bloody lovely.

I'm actually doing a split batch of the Shiraz, I have enough in another small fermenter to fill a carboy but I'm planning on leaving this one on the skins for 3-4 weeks (keeping it under CO2) and cellaring it for a bit longer. Should be interesting.


----------

